# 13 Hilarious Dog Costumes



## MrsWoodcock

haha i think the 3 headed chihuahua one was very fitting! hahaha

13 Hilarious Dog Costumes


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN

Ha ha ha. Love the tiger out fit and the rough coated collies dressed in their Mc Donalds costumes.


----------



## WarrantsWifey

Those were too cute! My favorite was the Terrier Elf, and the Yoda Pug, they seemed to be proportional to their costumes.


----------



## MarleyGSD

Hahahaha loved those pics! I like the scuba one and the buddy the elf one. The lion and tiger ones are great too! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Chicagocanine

I never understood those costumes like the Yoda one, where only the dog's front legs are dressed. It must look pretty stupid from the side or back!


----------

